# Some questions about feeding my wolf spider



## ObiWanobi (Jul 12, 2011)

So I caught a wolf spider about a month ago when I found it wandering in my cat's litter box.  At first I thought it was a brown recluse but quickly ID'd it as a wolf spider when I went online.  Then I read that they make pretty cool pets, and he has been an awesome pet (his name is Battle Wolf).  He's been doing well- I feed him flies that I catch outside or around the house (I've become an expert fly catcher at this point).  I also feed him store bought crickets occasionally, but not very often since I feel awkward going to the store to buy two crickets lol.  Anyway, I'm sure you all want to hear my/my wolf spider's life story, but let me get to the point 

I caught a wild field cricket last night, one of the kind that are dark colored.  I've seen a few forum posts/articles across the internet warning against feeding wild-caught insects to pets like tarantulas, turtles, lizards, but I don't know if it applies to wolf spiders.  My question is- wouldn't the cricket be dead by now if it had anything harmful in it?  I have been feeding my spider houseflies for the last month and he's been doing just fine.  I caught the cricket last night and it's still alive- it's been in a jar with some air holes.  I feel like it's not really that big of a deal but those articles made me a bit scared, especially since if I really want to feed him a cricket I can go buy one for $.10 at the pet store.  Should I go ahead and make it spider food or let it go?

Thanks!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 12, 2011)

well i never feed anything caught from outside...although, i have a blackk widow that i caught wild, and every once in a while i have fed her house flies i have caught, i figure that a true spider doesnt live that long, and they were already eating wild bugs, so it shouldnt be too big of a deal for a wild caught true spider....i had a Hogna aspersa, second largest wolf spider, she was very awesome...also laid a sac and had babies....


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 12, 2011)

My understanding is that if you catch native bugs for your native spiders thats fine (if you aren't worried about parasites of insecticides killing the spider). Feeding captive native spider species pet store crickets is alright too. 

The problem is when you feed a pet store cricket to a spider then release it. Any diseases or parasites that the cricket has may not be native. And releasing the spider can cause a unforeseen problem with the natural ecosystem. You'd hate to be the guy that killed all the crickets and grasshoppers in your state b/c you let a spider go after getting it food from a pet store.

Anyone please feel welcome to correct me if I'm wrong.  

as far as making a natively caught spider sick due to catching wild food... I think thats a bit much. I can understand not feeding your $200 pet T crickets from the driveway, but a wolfie? save your $5 and catch those houseflies. I bet its better then having them.


----------



## ObiWanobi (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, guys.  One more question- is it ok to feed a cricket in the process of molting to a spider?

This damn store bought cricket started molting after I had it for like 7 hours yesterday, and I don't really have anything to keep crickets alive for very long- just a jar with some bread crumbs in it.  It still has part of its old exoskeleton attached to it- dunno what to do with it.


----------



## paassatt (Jul 13, 2011)

ObiWanobi said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys.  One more question- is it ok to feed a cricket in the process of molting to a spider?


The damage done if you use a molting cricket as a feeder is only done to the cricket.


----------



## 3ntomology (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah I agree with everyone else here.. That spider would have been dead long ago if the insects in your area were diseased or somewhat ill. Besides, youve been feeding it flies, which are known to carry bacteria and disease! But since the wolf is still alive, it is definitley okay to feed it local insects 

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------




ObiWanobi said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys.  One more question- is it ok to feed a cricket in the process of molting to a spider?
> 
> This damn store bought cricket started molting after I had it for like 7 hours yesterday, and I don't really have anything to keep crickets alive for very long- just a jar with some bread crumbs in it.  It still has part of its old exoskeleton attached to it- dunno what to do with it.


crickets are pretty easy to care for. Next time you run out of eggs, take the egg carton and cut it up int pieces, and put that inside the jar. crickets can be fed with lots of things, like orange peels for instance, which not only feed the crickets but also keep them hydrated. Banana peels also work well too (not for hydration though)


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah feeding molting crickets is fine...i would nudge the cricket to the wolfie, or drop it right in front of it....it should nail it quick....if not i wouldnt worry about it, cause once the cricket molts and starts wandering around the wolfie will get it....


----------

